# Nach Festplatte einrichten kontinuierliche Schreibvorgänge!?

## SarahS93

```
CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

emerge -av sys-apps/gptfdisk

gdisk /dev/sd[buchstabe]

mkdir /root/crypt

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/root/crypt/hdd036.key bs=1k count=4

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/root/crypt/hdd037.key bs=1k count=4

dd if=/dev/urandom of=/root/crypt/hdd038.key bs=1k count=4

cryptsetup -v -c aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 -h sha1 -s 256 luksFormat /dev/sdc1 --key-file /root/crypt/hdd036.key

cryptsetup -v -c aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 -h sha1 -s 256 luksFormat /dev/sdd1 --key-file /root/crypt/hdd037.key

cryptsetup -v -c aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 -h sha1 -s 256 luksFormat /dev/sde1 --key-file /root/crypt/hdd038.key

cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc1 verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd036 --key-file /root/crypt/hdd036.key

cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdd1 verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd037 --key-file /root/crypt/hdd037.key

cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sde1 verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd038 --key-file /root/crypt/hdd038.key

mkfs.ext4 -j /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd036

mkfs.ext4 -j /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd037

mkfs.ext4 -j /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd038

tune2fs -m 0.05 /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd036

tune2fs -m 0.05 /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd037

tune2fs -m 0.05 /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd038

mount /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd036 /mnt/hdd036

mount /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd037 /mnt/hdd037

mount /dev/mapper/verschluesseltefestplatte-hdd038 /mnt/hdd038
```

Das habe ich gemacht.

Im KDE bei dem Anzeigenprogramm Gkrellm sehe ich das auf allen 3 Festplatten kontinuierlich mit 4 bis 8 MB/s geschrieben wird.

Ein lsof |grep sdc z.B. bringt keine Erklärung. Weiss nicht so recht weiter, und mir kommt das etwas seltsam vor.

Warum wird da auf den Festplatten so langsam und ständig irgendwas geschrieben?

An dem verfügbaren Speicherplatz auf den Festplatten ändert sich überhauptnichts.

----------

## Finswimmer

Soweit ich mich erinnere, schreibt ext4 zunächst noch viele Metadaten.

Das dauert, je nach Größe einige Stunden. 

Da das ein Kernelmodul ist, wirst du es mit sdc nicht finden.

Hier auf die Schnelle ein link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119742/ext4-jbd2-journaling-active-even-on-empty-filesystem

----------

## musv

Ist korrekt. Ext4 schreibt erst mal stundenlang. Das ist aber eine einmalige Initilialisierungsaktion. 

Sehr nützlich, um Übeltäter für unnötige Schreibzugriffe rauszufinden, ist übrigens iotop.

----------

## SarahS93

Danke für die Infos Jungs, dann brauch ich mir keine sorgen zu machen was da los war ... .

----------

## SarahS93

cat /var/log/messages |grep "Jun 23"

Übereinstimmungen in Binärdatei (Standardeingabe).

Funktioniert das nicht mehr so? Früher war das immer möglich.

```
Jun 23 00:16:53 sarah93 kernel: [   15.231818] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

Jun 23 00:16:53 sarah93 kernel: [   15.231821] ata1: EH complete

Jun 23 00:16:53 sarah93 udisksd[4907]: udisks daemon version 2.1.0 starting

Jun 23 00:16:53 sarah93 kernel: [   15.333983] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 23 00:16:53 sarah93 kernel: [   15.333987] ata2: EH complete

Jun 23 00:16:53 sarah93 kernel: [   15.337039] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 23 00:16:53 sarah93 kernel: [   15.337042] ata4: EH complete

Jun 23 00:16:53 sarah93 dbus[4267]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2'

Jun 23 00:16:53 sarah93 udisksd[4907]: Acquired the name org.freedesktop.UDisks2 on the system message bus

Jun 23 00:16:54 sarah93 kernel: [   16.036261] ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 23 00:16:54 sarah93 kernel: [   16.036264] ata5: EH complete

Jun 23 00:16:54 sarah93 dbus[4267]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using servicehelper)

Jun 23 00:16:54 sarah93 dbus[4267]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Jun 23 00:16:54 sarah93 kernel: [   16.197931] ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jun 23 00:16:54 sarah93 kernel: [   16.197934] ata6: EH complete
```

Am Sataport1 hängt ein SSD Laufwerk das Sata3 kann.

Am Sataport2 hängt eine HDD mit 2TB.

Und an den Sataports 4 bis 6 hägen die 3 neuen 4TB Laufwerke.

Warum sehe ich beim booten UDMA/100 und UDMA/133 ?

----------

## SarahS93

Warum UDMA100 und 133 ?

----------

## musv

Welchen Kerneltreiber hast du gewählt? SATA braucht AHCI. Und SCSI-disc sollte auch aktiviert werden. 

Ich würde grob vermuten, dass du stattdessen die alten PATA-Treiber aktiviert hast.

----------

## SarahS93

OHJE

Ein "cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep AHCI" sagt: "CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y"

Die Laufwerke sind bei mir im System unter /dev/sda bis sdf zufinden.

Frueher, zu IDE-Zeiten waren das hda, hdb usw...

Nach welchen Kernel Optionen sollte ich noch nachsehen ob alles richtig ist?

----------

## py-ro

Uh, das mit dem UDMA hat nichts zu sagen, schau einfach mit smartctl -a nach, da sollte dann sowas auftauchen:

```
SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)
```

Current ist das wichtige.

Bye

Py

----------

## SarahS93

smartctl -a /dev/sdc

```
...

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)

...
```

Habe ich hier stehen.

----------

## py-ro

Sieht gut aus.

----------

## Finswimmer

Sorry, dass ich mich so dran hänge, aber mein SDD zeigt nur:

```
smartctl -a /dev/sda|grep -i current 

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
```

Wohingegen die normale Festplatte:

```
smartctl -a /dev/sdb|grep -i current 

SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s (current: 3.0 Gb/s)

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

```

Warum zeigt meine SDD nix an?

Hdparm gibt:

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   13518 MB in  2.00 seconds = 6764.50 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 724 MB in  3.00 seconds = 241.09 MB/se

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   13742 MB in  2.00 seconds = 6876.16 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 342 MB in  3.01 seconds = 113.71 MB/sec

```

Danke!

----------

## py-ro

Deine SSD ist vermutlich nicht in der Geräte Datenbank, müsste bei der komplett Ausgabe aber auch dann relativ weit oben stehen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Leider (?) nein:

```

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Intel 320 Series SSDs

Device Model:     INTEL SSDSA2CW120G3

Serial Number:    CVPR135003TM120LGN

LU WWN Device Id: 5 001517 9596703f7

Firmware Version: 4PC10362

User Capacity:    120,034,123,776 bytes [120 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    Solid State Device

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 4

SATA Version is:  SATA 2.6, 3.0 Gb/s

Local Time is:    Wed Jun 25 15:38:35 2014 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

```

```
Drive found in smartmontools Database.  Drive identity strings:

MODEL:              INTEL SSDSA2CW120G3

FIRMWARE:           4PC10362

match smartmontools Drive Database entry:

MODEL REGEXP:       INTEL SSDSA[12][BC][WT](040|080|120|160|300|600)G3

FIRMWARE REGEXP:    .*

MODEL FAMILY:       Intel 320 Series SSDs

ATTRIBUTE OPTIONS:  170 Reserve_Block_Count

                    171 Program_Fail_Count

                    172 Erase_Fail_Count

                    192 Unsafe_Shutdown_Count

                    225 Host_Writes_32MiB

                    226 Workld_Media_Wear_Indic

                    227 Workld_Host_Reads_Perc

                    228 Workload_Minutes

                    241 Host_Writes_32MiB

                    242 Host_Reads_32MiB

OTHER PRESETS:      Avoids reading GP/SMART Log Directories (same as -F nologdir)
```

Sind 240MB/s schnell genug? Oder ist das zu langsam, sodass ich mich mehr damit beschäftigen sollte?

Danke!

----------

## py-ro

Ist anscheinend nur SATA2, da geht nicht wirklich mehr.

----------

## Josef.95

@Finswimmer

sollte auch im dmesg unter "link up ..." ersichtlich sein.

Beispiel: (hier von einem Uralt-Rechner dessen Controller-Treiber hier (wegen nicht kompatiblem BIOS) leider nur "Serial ATA 1.5 Gbit/s" unterstützt) 

```
[    1.943358] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.950178] ata2.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series, DXM05B0Q, max UDMA/133

[    1.950180] ata2.00: 250069680 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.013672] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133
```

```
smartctl -a /dev/sdb | grep current 

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 1.5 Gb/s)
```

----------

